# Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach was amazing!



## ds53cns

Just got back from a five night stay at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach. We had a two bedroom on floor 4 and it was simply amazing all around. We usually stay at the Westin Villas but only had five nights up there this time and wanted to be a little longer in the islands so we added the HRC on the back end of the trip. I’ve always really liked the Westin but I felt like the Hyatt was on a different level. Everything about it was just better for us than the Westin. Put simply, we just fell in love with the resort. 

The 90 minute presentation lasted about 80 mins and there was pretty much no pressure at all. We toured one of the three bedroom units and that was neat. Obviously we didn’t end up paying $90k for the privilege of owning one week, so the big question is how do we get back? Is there any chance they’ll send us another invitation? Can you buy into another resort with the intention of trading points to get to Maui? I assume the answer is no. Is the best way simply to hope rental units come up?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

ds53cns said:


> Just got back from a five night stay at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach. We had a two bedroom on floor 4 and it was simply amazing all around. We usually stay at the Westin Villas but only had five nights up there this time and wanted to be a little longer in the islands so we added the HRC on the back end of the trip. I’ve always really liked the Westin but I felt like the Hyatt was on a different level. Everything about it was just better for us than the Westin. Put simply, we just fell in love with the resort.
> 
> The 90 minute presentation lasted about 80 mins and there was pretty much no pressure at all. We toured one of the three bedroom units and that was neat. Obviously we didn’t end up paying $90k for the privilege of owning one week, so the big question is how do we get back? Is there any chance they’ll send us another invitation? Can you buy into another resort with the intention of trading points to get to Maui? I assume the answer is no. Is the best way simply to hope rental units come up?


We bought elsewhere in Hyatt and usually can trade in once a year but not in the winter or summer. You would need to be flexible. However with Marriott coming on board there are no guarantees that internal trading will continue. We are staying there this month and are incredibly excited


----------



## wilma

We have stayed at hyatt kaanapali twice, once in a 2 bedroom and another time in the 3 bedroom. We use our tahoe and carmel points to trade in but have only gone in april and september. It is a wonderful resort and it’s great that you get an oceanview with all of the two bedrooms.


----------



## DeniseM

> Is the best way simply to hope rental units come up?


  There are rentals available at this resort all the time, but they aren't cheap.  Check redweek.com.


----------



## Sapper

ds53cns said:


> Just got back from a five night stay at the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach. We had a two bedroom on floor 4 and it was simply amazing all around. We usually stay at the Westin Villas but only had five nights up there this time and wanted to be a little longer in the islands so we added the HRC on the back end of the trip. I’ve always really liked the Westin but I felt like the Hyatt was on a different level. Everything about it was just better for us than the Westin. Put simply, we just fell in love with the resort.
> 
> The 90 minute presentation lasted about 80 mins and there was pretty much no pressure at all. We toured one of the three bedroom units and that was neat. Obviously we didn’t end up paying $90k for the privilege of owning one week, so the big question is how do we get back? Is there any chance they’ll send us another invitation? Can you buy into another resort with the intention of trading points to get to Maui? I assume the answer is no. Is the best way simply to hope rental units come up?




You can buy resale there, cheapest unit on myresortnetwork is $11k for a 1 bed and goes up from there, but even the most expensive is $41k.  You can buy into another Hyatt property and trade in when there is availability, but as Tucsonadventurer points out, all bets are off once Marriott takes the management reigns.  And, as DeniseM points out, you can rent.

I have not been there yet, but would like to the next trip to Hawaii... maybe 2020 if I'm lucky.  

* EDIT - You may also be able to trade in through II, however, I only have access to II via Hyatt, and they hide availability from us Hyatt owners.  I would think with this option you would have to be really lucky though.


----------



## wilma

Sapper said:


> * EDIT - You may also be able to trade in through II, however, I only have access to II via Hyatt, and they hide availability from us Hyatt owners.  I would think with this option you would have to be really lucky though.



I have only seem II getaways at hyatt maui not exchanges, believe they were in the $2500 range.


----------



## Sapper

wilma said:


> I have only seem II getaways at hyatt maui not exchanges, believe they were in the $2500 range.



Interesting. Is that for a one bed or two?


----------



## wilma

Sapper said:


> Interesting. Is that for a one bed or two?


These were from 2016–

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hyatt-kaanapali-getaway-12-3-16.248661/


----------



## CalGalTraveler

We also stayed in a 2Bdrm last summer and took the presentation but did not buy. We may have been in the same unit on the 4th floor.  Even though this was not one of the best view units - the lanai was like an outdoor room and still had a view of the ocean and pool - it was awesome. I can still remember the wonderful sound of the surf from our room. Would definitely take the presentation offer of $1600 if we could get it again to extend a stay at our Westin OF.

Agree that purchasing is too pricey and too locked into one week for my tastes as a purchase.  Also uncertainty about the Marriott acquisition would make me hold off until the direction became clear. The difference between a Westin OF and Hyatt resale makes Westin a clear choice.  LOL I will "suffer" at the Westin but would consider renting or II getaway if the price was right to get 2 weeks on Maui. #firstworldproblem


----------



## WalnutBaron

Wow...what a nice surprise awaited me in my inbox this morning. We landed an internal trade into Hyatt Ka'anapali for a week in December! I did not expect to get it, but since our first visit to the Islands was washed out by mostly rainy weather in April (and our last full day was spent hunkered down in the torrential rains on Kauai that washed out Hanalei and other points north), it looks like we're going to get a second chance to breathe in those sweet Hawaiian trade breezes. We already had a trip to San Diego planned, but when you get a chance at HKB, you can't pass that up! Woohoo!


----------



## taterhed

WalnutBaron said:


> Wow...what a nice surprise awaited me in my inbox this morning. We landed an internal trade into Hyatt Ka'anapali for a week in December! I did not expect to get it, but since our first visit to the Islands was washed out by mostly rainy weather in April (and our last full day was spent hunkered down in the torrential rains on Kauai that washed out Hanalei and other points north), it looks like we're going to get a second chance to breathe in those sweet Hawaiian trade breezes. We already had a trip to San Diego planned, but when you get a chance at HKB, you can't pass that up! Woohoo!



Nice!!! lucky you.

Also, I'll mention.....

Aren't the Hyatt weeks fixed?


----------



## lizap

WalnutBaron said:


> Wow...what a nice surprise awaited me in my inbox this morning. We landed an internal trade into Hyatt Ka'anapali for a week in December! I did not expect to get it, but since our first visit to the Islands was washed out by mostly rainy weather in April (and our last full day was spent hunkered down in the torrential rains on Kauai that washed out Hanalei and other points north), it looks like we're going to get a second chance to breathe in those sweet Hawaiian trade breezes. We already had a trip to San Diego planned, but when you get a chance at HKB, you can't pass that up! Woohoo!



We just got back from there. It was one of the nicest TSs we've ever stayed. Really in a different class than the other Maui TSs.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

WalnutBaron said:


> Wow...what a nice surprise awaited me in my inbox this morning. We landed an internal trade into Hyatt Ka'anapali for a week in December! I did not expect to get it, but since our first visit to the Islands was washed out by mostly rainy weather in April (and our last full day was spent hunkered down in the torrential rains on Kauai that washed out Hanalei and other points north), it looks like we're going to get a second chance to breathe in those sweet Hawaiian trade breezes. We already had a trip to San Diego planned, but when you get a chance at HKB, you can't pass that up! Woohoo!


Wonderful!! We are at Nanea now and love it but nothing can compare to the Hyatt. We stayed there our first 4 nights in a 1 bedroom oceanfront. Such a gorgeous resort. Enjoy!!


----------



## taffy19

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Wonderful!! We are at Nanea now and love it but nothing can compare to the Hyatt. We stayed there our first 4 nights in a 1 bedroom oceanfront. Such a gorgeous resort. Enjoy!!


I am really happy for you that you got ocean view again.

What floor did you end up with, Tucsonadventurer?  Same question for lizap too.

How is the beach in front of the Hyatt this time of the year?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I hope we get another presentation offer to extend a stay on Maui.

It is a very nice resort.  We considered purchasing but the downsides are: overpriced resale relative to other nice TS OF options, fixed weeks restrictive, and too much uncertainty with the Marriott acquisition.  Will wait to see how Marriott plays out and the next downturn when resale prices will drop.


----------



## lizap

taffy19 said:


> I am really happy for you that you got ocean view again.
> 
> What floor did you end up with, Tucsonadventurer?  Same question for lizap too.
> 
> How is the beach in front of the Hyatt this time of the year?




We were on the 5th floor; had a fabulous view.  The beach area was not crowded at all.


----------



## lizap

CalGalTraveler said:


> I hope we get another presentation offer to extend a stay on Maui.
> 
> It is a very nice resort.  We considered purchasing but the downsides are: overpriced resale relative to other nice TS OF options, fixed weeks restrictive, and too much uncertainty with the Marriott acquisition.  Will wait to see how Marriott plays out and the next downturn when resale prices will drop.



I don't think resales here are overpriced.  It is simply in a different league than the other TSs on Maui.  Don't think the Marriott acquisition will affect this resort that much as most buy here to use, and if not, they will rent it out.  You may be waiting a while for prices to drop that much..


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@lizap I would say the units are nicer but not in a different league. Two things I didn't like about the Hyatt Kaanapali were:

1)  the setback from the ocean overlooking the pool and noise from the pool
2) a lack of privacy on most of the lanais with the way the L shape building was configured and the hotel butting up against the Hotel property on the other side.

I guess we will agree to disagree.  

FWIW...If you don't believe Marriott will have an effect and resale prices will not drop, then read about what happened to owners at the Ritz Carlton Residences Aspen:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2016-aspen-highlands-ritz-owners-suing.236853/


----------



## lizap

CalGalTraveler said:


> @lizap I would say the units are nicer but not in a different league. Two things I didn't like about the Hyatt Kaanapali were:
> 
> 1)  the setback from the ocean overlooking the pool and noise from the pool
> 2) a lack of privacy on most of the lanais with the way the L shape building was configured and the hotel butting up against the Hotel property on the other side.
> 
> I guess we will agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW...If you don't believe Marriott will have an effect and resale prices will not drop, then read about what happened to owners at the Ritz Carlton Residences Aspen:
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2016-aspen-highlands-ritz-owners-suing.236853/



The things I like about HKB:

1. Only 131 units
2. Exclusive feel
3. Not crowded (compared to other TSs on Maui)
4. Adjacent to Hyatt Regency (which has mall, restaurants)
5. All 2 BRs have fabulous ocean view
6. Wide lanai with retractable sliding door
7. Lanai furnished with table, chairs, and lounge chair
8. Unit has high quality furnishings
9. Upscale appliances
10. Upscale lobby
11. Nice, wide beach area
12. Best beach location
Etc..

Ritz Carlton Residences Aspen resale units not comparable to HKB. Those are fractional units whose original cost/resale values were much higher than HKB. Relative to many other Maui resorts, there are much fewer people/noise. We had no privacy issues with the wonderful lanai (we did not have one of the center units).


----------



## CalGalTraveler

1. Only 131 units
_Feels like a lot more with the hotel right next door, and MOC on the other side. 

If so few units, why was it such a hassle and we had to make appointment for the BBQs?  At HGVC Kingsland they have enough BBQs that you can use whenever you want._

2. Exclusive feel
_IMO I did not get this feeling. By comparison, I feel more welcomed and exclusive on my HGVC visits. Perhaps because they treat owners differently? .
_
3. Not crowded (compared to other TSs on Maui)
_Boardwalk in front was always crowded. Difficultly running in the early morning because of crowds. Westin does not have as many crowds on boardwalk.
Westin pools are more crowded. I liked that we could get chairs late morning at the Hyatt pool._

4. Adjacent to Hyatt Regency (which has mall, restaurants)
_This adds to the crowded feeling. But nice to walk to this and Whalers._

5. All 2 BRs have fabulous ocean view
_Not as nice as OFC, OFD at Westin and MOC OF which are directly in front of the ocean and don't have a noisy pool, plus yoga classes and kids activities between the lanai and the beach.

We were there in late June so perhaps the pool etc was noisier with kids on summer break._

6. Wide lanai with retractable sliding door
_Loved this._

7. Lanai furnished with table, chairs, and lounge chair
_Nice but other Maui TSs have this also albeit with not as nice furnishings._

8. Unit has high quality furnishings
Agree

9. Upscale appliances
Agree

10. Upscale lobby
Yes but other TS are nice too. Who spends time in the lobby anyway?

11. Nice, wide beach area
IMO Westin nicer less crowded. But both are nice (splitting hairs).

12. Best beach location
IMO Westin nicer.  The Hyatt beach was crowded and thin when we visited last summer.


Etc..

Ritz Carlton Residences Aspen resale units not comparable to HKB. Those are fractional units whose original cost/resale values were much higher than HKB.


_It is all relative - prices at RC declined by 80% which is in ballpark with other TS resale.  Marriott acquisition uncertainty and potential to dilute with points programs will hasten this as owners get nervous and sell out before prices plummet. _


----------



## WalnutBaron

taterhed said:


> Nice!!! lucky you.
> 
> Also, I'll mention.....
> 
> Aren't the Hyatt weeks fixed?


Yes, Hyatt weeks are fixed if you're an owner in the legacy program, which we are. We traded our fixed Christmas week at Sedona for the week in HKB a couple of weeks before Christmas. With Hyatt, you have six months during your exclusive Home Resort Preference Period (HRPP) to let Hyatt know if you plan to use your fixed week. If not, you can use the accompanying points to exchange within the Hyatt system. 

Ironically enough, I had just locked in our fixed week at Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel for next May and so thought the confirmation that came through was for that. I had to blink a couple of times to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing--Ka'anapali. 

Thanks to Tucsonadventurer, lizap, and CalGalTraveler for your comments on HKB. As the time gets closer, I may want to PM you for more tips.


----------



## taffy19

lizap said:


> We were on the 5th floor; had a fabulous view.  The beach area was not crowded at all.


Thanks, lizap.  What I should have asked you is how is the condition of the beach?  Is there enough sand in front of this timeshare resort because the sand seems to move back and forward during the year between the Hyatt Regency Resort and Black Rock.

In March and April the beach is widest in front of the Marriott's Napili tower and the Kā‘anapali Ali‘i condo project and quite wide all the way to Black Rock.  The erosion was really bad on the other side of Black Rock too this year.

Marriott wrote recently in one of their newsletters that Ka'anapali Beach has tentatively scheduled the restoration of their beach in the fall of 2019.

I have been trying to find out more about it and found this link *here* from the County of Maui.  You may like to read the two links on the left side of the page.

It is going to cost money so higher maintenance fees yet or a special assessment for everyone on this beach north and south of Black Rock.


----------



## taterhed

I'm going to quietly hope that mother Marriott has a plan to equitably enable Marriott/Hyatt/Westin exchanges via some system.

We'll see, we'll see. 
I'd kiss a pig to be able to reserve Carmel or Ka'anapali or others....at least for a few days.


----------



## lizap

CalGalTraveler said:


> 1. Only 131 units
> _Feels like a lot more with the hotel right next door, and MOC on the other side.
> 
> If so few units, why was it such a hassle and we had to make appointment for the BBQs?  At HGVC Kingsland they have enough BBQs that you can use whenever you want._
> 
> 2. Exclusive feel
> _IMO I did not get this feeling. By comparison, I feel more welcomed and exclusive on my HGVC visits. Perhaps because they treat owners differently? .
> _
> 3. Not crowded (compared to other TSs on Maui)
> _Boardwalk in front was always crowded. Difficultly running in the early morning because of crowds. Westin does not have as many crowds on boardwalk.
> Westin pools are more crowded. I liked that we could get chairs late morning at the Hyatt pool._
> 
> 4. Adjacent to Hyatt Regency (which has mall, restaurants)
> _This adds to the crowded feeling. But nice to walk to this and Whalers._
> 
> 5. All 2 BRs have fabulous ocean view
> _Not as nice as OFC, OFD at Westin and MOC OF which are directly in front of the ocean and don't have a noisy pool, plus yoga classes and kids activities between the lanai and the beach.
> 
> We were there in late June so perhaps the pool etc was noisier with kids on summer break._
> 
> 6. Wide lanai with retractable sliding door
> _Loved this._
> 
> 7. Lanai furnished with table, chairs, and lounge chair
> _Nice but other Maui TSs have this also albeit with not as nice furnishings._
> 
> 8. Unit has high quality furnishings
> Agree
> 
> 9. Upscale appliances
> Agree
> 
> 10. Upscale lobby
> Yes but other TS are nice too. Who spends time in the lobby anyway?
> 
> 11. Nice, wide beach area
> IMO Westin nicer less crowded. But both are nice (splitting hairs).
> 
> 12. Best beach location
> IMO Westin nicer.  The Hyatt beach was crowded and thin when we visited last summer.
> 
> 
> Etc..
> 
> Ritz Carlton Residences Aspen resale units not comparable to HKB. Those are fractional units whose original cost/resale values were much higher than HKB.
> 
> 
> _It is all relative - prices at RC declined by 80% which is in ballpark with other TS resale.  Marriott acquisition uncertainty and potential to dilute with points programs will hasten this as owners get nervous and sell out before prices plummet. _



Yes, we definitely have to agree to disagree.

1.  Definitely did not sense a lot of people at the beach directly in back of HKB.  The Hyatt Hotel and Marriott guests tend to stay at their respective beaches. We rented a hut for a day, and only 2 or 3 people were on the beach in front of us the whole day.

2. Very upscale and exclusive feel. Guess it depends on what you're comparing it to.  In terms of feel, reminded us of Beaver Creek.

3. Boardwalk directly in back of HKB was never crowded.  We have stayed at WKORV and Nanea.  There are approx. 1500 units between the 3 Westins; the boardwalk there is definitley more crowded, and it's not even close.

4. Disagree. Hyatt Regency guests tend to stay near that resort.

5. True, that the 2 BR units at HKB overlook the pool, but we never had a problem with noise, and the view cannot be beat.

6. Retractable doors are great.

7. The lanai, along with furnishings, is probably one of the nicest (at TSs) in Maui.

8. Agree

9. Agree

10.  While you may not spend a lot of time in the lobby, you spend a good amount of time walking through it.  They really missed it with the lobby at Nanea.  It is hideous.

11.  No comparison.  This part of the Kaanapali beach area is nicer handsdown.

12.  The beach area is very nice, relatively wide, and fewer people, relative to the Westins. Perhaps, you ventured into the Hyatt Regency and Marriott beach areas.


----------



## lizap

taffy19 said:


> Thanks, lizap.  What I should have asked you is how is the condition of the beach?  Is there enough sand in front of this timeshare resort because the sand seems to move back and forward during the year between the Hyatt Regency Resort and Black Rock.
> 
> In March and April the beach is widest in front of the Marriott's Napili tower and the Kā‘anapali Ali‘i condo project and quite wide all the way to Black Rock.  The erosion was really bad on the other side of Black Rock too this year.
> 
> Marriott wrote recently in one of their newsletters that Ka'anapali Beach has tentatively scheduled the restoration of their beach in the fall of 2019.
> 
> I have been trying to find out more about it and found this link *here* from the County of Maui.  You may like to read the two links on the left side of the page.
> 
> It is going to cost money so higher maintenance fees yet or a special assessment for everyone on this beach north and south of Black Rock.




There was sufficient beach (sand) in back of HKB (and this is from someone who grew up on the Gulf Coast).  Of course, I am partial to the fine, white sand around Destin and Orange Beach (but it is harder to walk on).


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@lizap Why do you ask such a question? See my earlier post.

Perhaps timing is the issue. When were you there? We were there during the summer peak with more crowds, more kids etc. or perhaps your perspective is influenced as an owner at HKB.  Have you tried to reserve the BBQs there?

Frankly,  the differences on Maui between the hotel branded resorts are not that much because they all are very nice. I would happily stay at any of them. #firstworldproblems


----------



## lizap

CalGalTraveler said:


> @lizap Why do you ask such a question? See my earlier post.
> 
> Perhaps timing is the issue. When were you there? Perhaps it was because we were there during the summer peak with more crowds, more kids etc. or perhaps your perspective is influenced as an owner at HKB.
> 
> Frankly,  the differences on Maui between the resorts are not that much because they all are very nice resorts. I would stay at any of them. #firstworldproblems



Sorry, I must have missed it in your earlier post.  We just returned about a week ago. I agree they are all nice.  If I do not own OF at Westin, but am using SOs, I will not get OF.  At least, for the time being, I can get HKB OF using Hyatt's internal system (although I suspect chances will diminish as it sells out, as owners will either use or rent).


----------



## taffy19

lizap said:


> There was sufficient beach (sand) in back of HKB (and this is from someone who grew up on the Gulf Coast).  Of course, I am partial to the fine, white sand around Destin and Orange Beach (but it is harder to walk on).


Thank you.  My husband loves that Lanai and spends a lot of time there.  I love walking on the beach.  It is a nice walk with always enough to see because our snorkeling days are over that we enjoyed so much.

I always enjoy watching the children learn to surf in front of the Marriott and people snorkeling or getting on or off the Catamarans in front of the Whaler Village plus the cliff divers at Black Rock.  It is nice also to walk to several restaurants to have lunch or dinner without having to drive.

The Westin has a nicer reef for snorkeling or diving from what I read and there is Duke's to walk to now for lunch or dinner.

We were once on Molokai and that beach next to our cove had very fine sand too and was really hard to walk on but it was 100% isolated as we never saw one single person that whole week but we saw Monk seals right in front of us most mornings.  We enjoyed it and it gave us an idea what Hawaii used to be like before the tourists came.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

taffy19 said:


> Thank you.  My husband loves that Lanai and spends a lot of time there.  I love walking on the beach.  It is a nice walk with always enough to see because our snorkeling days are over that we enjoyed so much.
> 
> I always enjoy watching the children learn to surf in front of the Marriott and people snorkeling or getting on or off the Catamarans in front of the Whaler Village plus the cliff divers at Black Rock.  It is nice also to walk to several restaurants to have lunch or dinner without having to drive.
> 
> The Westin has a nicer reef for snorkeling or diving from what I read and there is Duke's to walk to now for lunch or dinner.
> 
> We were once on Molokai and that beach next to our cove had very fine sand too and was really hard to walk on but it was 100% isolated as we never saw one single person that whole week but we saw Monk seals right in front of us most mornings.  We enjoyed it and it gave us an idea what Hawaii used to be like before the tourists came.


We enjoyed Molokai a few years back for that very same reason.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

taffy19 said:


> I am really happy for you that you got ocean view again.
> 
> What floor did you end up with, Tucsonadventurer?  Same question for lizap too.
> 
> How is the beach in front of the Hyatt this time of the year?


The beach in front is fabulous. We ended up on the 2nd floor but the view was still good and we loved that we were close to a staircase which brought us out right by the grills and pool. We didn't have to use the elevators at all. We saw a Dec week on the site but we are out of points until Oct or would have grabbed it.


----------



## mjm1

Has anyone stayed in a 1BR via an internal trade? I know there are only 9-10 units with OV and about the same with IV. I am curious which view internal traders usually get and what their experience in those units is like. Thank you.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

mjm1 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a 1BR via an internal trade? I know there are only 9-10 units with OV and about the same with IV. I am curious which view internal traders usually get and what their experience in those units is like. Thank you.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


We have traded twice into a 1 bedroom and both times we were able to get ocean front , once on the 4th floor and once 2nd floor but both views were still wonderful. We called and put in a request prior to arriving as well as when we made the reservation initially. The IV is still very pretty but you lose the effect of the sliding door/ whole wall opening to connect the lanai with the living space. At least that is what I read. I have not actually seen one.


----------



## mjm1

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We have traded twice into a 1 bedroom and both times we were able to get ocean front , once on the 4th floor and once 2nd floor but both views were still wonderful. We called and put in a request prior to arriving as well as when we made the reservation initially. The IV is still very pretty but you lose the effect of the sliding door/ whole wall opening to connect the lanai with the living space. At least that is what I read. I have not actually seen one.



Thank you for sharing your experiences.

Mike


----------



## cafeirene

We have traded in a couple of times to one-bedroom units on higher floors and actually quite like the mountain view units (i think you get a good layout on those) and i really used the lanai in the mornings especially. You also have a little less of a problem with the cross wind but of course always be aware on the upper floors if the lanai is open when you open the front door, it can slam violently. I think your space is a little laerger on the mountain view units for the bedroom (there is a Wide chair or small sofa in the bedroom that i am not sure is in the ocean view 1bdm.). I feel there is enough separation in the mountain view 1 bdrm that if you had more than two peopleit would not feel too crowded and the bathroom in hallway works well if sharing. The position at the ‘southern’* end of the building means you only have the hyatt regency beyond you and i find it quieter. I believe the end units on the upper end are wrap around lanai three bedroom units, so of course we have not been there. We have traded in (internal HRC) 3 or 4times, tho availability when you were still trading CUP seems to be very limited beyond the 6 month window (for instance i would like to trade in next May but not available units are available that far out, and we are coming down to a deadline before LCUP which we avoid like the plague...



mjm1 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a 1BR via an internal trade? I know there are only 9-10 units with OV and about the same with IV. I am curious which view internal traders usually get and what their experience in those units is like. Thank you.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


----------



## LisaH

We stayed there once with Hyatt Rewards and was booked into a 1BR for a few days. For some reason, they upgraded us to 2Br for the first day and then 1BR for the remaining days. I politely told them that we would rather stay in the same unit (1BR or 2) through out our short stay, and they worked on the computer for a few minutes then put us in a 2BR for the entire stay! It was heaven. The view was fabulous, lanai is the best with the wall/doors opening all the way, and all high end appliances even though we didn't cook much. This is the best resort we have been to in my 20 some years of timesharing.


----------



## mjm1

cafeirene said:


> We have traded in a couple of times to one-bedroom units on higher floors and actually quite like the mountain view units (i think you get a good layout on those) and i really used the lanai in the mornings especially. You also have a little less of a problem with the cross wind but of course always be aware on the upper floors if the lanai is open when you open the front door, it can slam violently. I think your space is a little laerger on the mountain view units for the bedroom (there is a Wide chair or small sofa in the bedroom that i am not sure is in the ocean view 1bdm.). I feel there is enough separation in the mountain view 1 bdrm that if you had more than two peopleit would not feel too crowded and the bathroom in hallway works well if sharing. The position at the ‘southern’* end of the building means you only have the hyatt regency beyond you and i find it quieter. I believe the end units on the upper end are wrap around lanai three bedroom units, so of course we have not been there. We have traded in (internal HRC) 3 or 4times, tho availability when you were still trading CUP seems to be very limited beyond the 6 month window (for instance i would like to trade in next May but not available units are available that far out, and we are coming down to a deadline before LCUP which we avoid like the plague...



Thank you for your insights. 

Yes, I was wondering about availability, especially since there is a relatively small number of 1BR units. We would likely be trying to coordinate with our ownership at Marriott next door, which we can reserve 12-13 months in advance. It sounds like we would have to wait until at least 6 months out, at best, to get confirmed at Hyatt. We usually like to book our flights very early, so may have to change that approach too.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

mjm1 said:


> Thank you for your insights.
> 
> Yes, I was wondering about availability, especially since there is a relatively small number of 1BR units. We would likely be trying to coordinate with our ownership at Marriott next door, which we can reserve 12-13 months in advance. It sounds like we would have to wait until at least 6 months out, at best, to get confirmed at Hyatt. We usually like to book our flights very early, so may have to change that approach too.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


It is difficult to get a 1 bedroom especially during prime times. I saw a week for early Dec and there were some for late May this year, which are usually more open times for Maui. You would have better luck with availability in a 2 bedroom. We rarely have saved enough points for a week in a 2 bedroom so try for a 4 day midweek and use the hotel next door to cover the other days. That would be a lot of moving though. Good luck. You will love the resort, by far my favorite Hawaii resort


----------



## mjm1

Thanks. Yes, I assumed there would’ve more availability in a 2BR, which would then guarantee an OV unit. We usually go to Hawaii in late April, some time in June, or late October. Those tend to be shoulder months but still busy, so may be a possibility.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## taffy19

mjm1 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a 1BR via an internal trade? I know there are only 9-10 units with OV and about the same with IV. I am curious which view internal traders usually get and what their experience in those units is like. Thank you.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


There are 10 1 BR ocean view condos and 9 1 BR mountain view condos.  I asked TUGBrian to correct my mistake in one of the pink stickies because I couldn't add up properly. 

This picture will explain it clearly and the view categories too of the 1, 2 and 3 BR condos at this resort.






The original brochure we received was different from this one but I will find it again and scan it.  We never saw a professional floorpan of the 1 BR mountain view condo but I posted a few picture links of my Smugmug albums in this old thread of 2015.  Time flies!


----------



## mjm1

Thanks Emmy. Much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## taffy19

mjm1 said:


> Thanks Emmy. Much appreciated.
> 
> Mike


You are welcome but I see now that there is no color code or even a mention of the 9 1BR mountain view condos in this brochure so no wonder that the figures were off.

However, they were selling them right from the beginning because I still have the price sheet from when it belonged to the original HRC before ILG bought it.  It is hard to keep up with all the changes in this industry as there may be another change again soon and hopefully one that the timeshare owners are happy with.


----------



## cafeirene

mjm1 said:


> Thanks. Yes, I assumed there would’ve more availability in a 2BR, which would then guarantee an OV unit. We usually go to Hawaii in late April, some time in June, or late October. Those tend to be shoulder months but still busy, so may be a possibility.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


still was seeing 2 and 3 night stays in September and some into mid December at Ka'anapali.  I personally think 3 night stays are the worst value for your points, especially if you have mid week flexibility.  

Not seeing availability beyond May 2019 as a search option on the (lower screen) button section, tho you CAN USE the upper section of date windows to see much further out!  I am seeing a 1 bdrm 2 night stay available for Aug 2 2018, and a 2 night 2 bdrm stay July 12 2018, July 17 and July 26 2018 (using HRC, not Portfolio).


----------



## alwysonvac

cafeirene said:


> still was seeing 2 and 3 night stays in September and some into mid December at Ka'anapali.  I personally think 3 night stays are the worst value for your points, especially if you have mid week flexibility...



Does Hyatt have a required minimum number of nights? Can a Hyatt owner book a single night?


----------



## cafeirene

alwysonvac said:


> Does Hyatt have a required minimum number of nights? Can a Hyatt owner book a single night?


if you want to do it thru HPP (Portfolio), that is an option tho I have not done it (and would not pay extra to do so).


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

cafeirene said:


> if you want to do it thru HPP (Portfolio), that is an option tho I have not done it (and would not pay extra to do so).


You cannot book 1 day at Kaanapali however as it is not a part of portfolio.


----------



## cafeirene

Tucsonadventurer said:


> You cannot book 1 day at Kaanapali however as it is not a part of portfolio.


 Yes.  Good point.  I had just been looking at a combined search including both Maui and Carmel, and forgot that important detail in my reply.  If you really are looking for just one night, I would just look next door at the Hyatt Regency. I have used a night at the Regency to pad out a short stay of only 2 days at the Ka'anapali property, to make it worthwhile being at that end of the island. For single night stays with a kitchen on Maui, I would also recommend you consider the newly built (Marriott) Residence Inn in Wailea. it is walking distance from Monkeypod, has a shuttle to several decent beaches and of course the large Marriott property in Wailea, and offers not only decent kitchens, but an included breakfast. For a short stay to bridge between timeshares or other factors, it was an exceptionally good value.  

That said, I like the Hyatt Ka'anapali property quietness much more than the Hyatt Regency next door, even tho I am not as fond of that end of Maui. And...it is a short drive to Star Noodle!


----------



## lizap

cafeirene said:


> Yes.  Good point.  I had just been looking at a combined search including both Maui and Carmel, and forgot that important detail in my reply.  If you really are looking for just one night, I would just look next door at the Hyatt Regency. I have used a night at the Regency to pad out a short stay of only 2 days at the Ka'anapali property, to make it worthwhile being at that end of the island. For single night stays with a kitchen on Maui, I would also recommend you consider the newly built (Marriott) Residence Inn in Wailea. it is walking distance from Monkeypod, has a shuttle to several decent beaches and of course the large Marriott property in Wailea, and offers not only decent kitchens, but an included breakfast. For a short stay to bridge between timeshares or other factors, it was an exceptionally good value.
> 
> That said, I like the Hyatt Ka'anapali property quietness much more than the Hyatt Regency next door, even tho I am not as fond of that end of Maui. And...it is a short drive to Star Noodle!



We ate at Star Noodle again on our last visit. The service was not good, and the food was just ok. Not nearly as good as usual. Hope they were having an off night.


----------



## dagger1

CalGalTraveler said:


> 1. Only 131 units
> _Feels like a lot more with the hotel right next door, and MOC on the other side.
> 
> If so few units, why was it such a hassle and we had to make appointment for the BBQs?  At HGVC Kingsland they have enough BBQs that you can use whenever you want._
> 
> 2. Exclusive feel
> _IMO I did not get this feeling. By comparison, I feel more welcomed and exclusive on my HGVC visits. Perhaps because they treat owners differently? .
> _
> 3. Not crowded (compared to other TSs on Maui)
> _Boardwalk in front was always crowded. Difficultly running in the early morning because of crowds. Westin does not have as many crowds on boardwalk.
> Westin pools are more crowded. I liked that we could get chairs late morning at the Hyatt pool._
> 
> 4. Adjacent to Hyatt Regency (which has mall, restaurants)
> _This adds to the crowded feeling. But nice to walk to this and Whalers._
> 
> 5. All 2 BRs have fabulous ocean view
> _Not as nice as OFC, OFD at Westin and MOC OF which are directly in front of the ocean and don't have a noisy pool, plus yoga classes and kids activities between the lanai and the beach.
> 
> We were there in late June so perhaps the pool etc was noisier with kids on summer break._
> 
> 6. Wide lanai with retractable sliding door
> _Loved this._
> 
> 7. Lanai furnished with table, chairs, and lounge chair
> _Nice but other Maui TSs have this also albeit with not as nice furnishings._
> 
> 8. Unit has high quality furnishings
> Agree
> 
> 9. Upscale appliances
> Agree
> 
> 10. Upscale lobby
> Yes but other TS are nice too. Who spends time in the lobby anyway?
> 
> 11. Nice, wide beach area
> IMO Westin nicer less crowded. But both are nice (splitting hairs).
> 
> 12. Best beach location
> IMO Westin nicer.  The Hyatt beach was crowded and thin when we visited last summer.
> 
> 
> Etc..
> 
> Ritz Carlton Residences Aspen resale units not comparable to HKB. Those are fractional units whose original cost/resale values were much higher than HKB.
> 
> 
> _It is all relative - prices at RC declined by 80% which is in ballpark with other TS resale.  Marriott acquisition uncertainty and potential to dilute with points programs will hasten this as owners get nervous and sell out before prices plummet. _


This was a very interesting exchange of ideas about the merits of the Westin TS’s on Maui vs the Hyatt.  We are waiting on an EOYO 2/2 Week 39 to be added to our account, all closing paperwork and transfer fee were mailed to Hyatt last week.  We looked seriously at MOC (Lahaina and Napili towers), WKORV and WKORVN, and the Hyatt to use with our EOYO Ko’Olina and Waiohai. They were all similarly priced, in the $15K-$20K asking price.  We purchased our HKB for $15K, but spit the closing/transfer fee with the seller which saved us about $750 (asking price was $20K.)  We are seeing similar actually sales at the Westin’s and the MOC (significant discounts from asking price).
We decided to purchase the Hyatt because 1. the Week 39 works perfectly for travel with one of my daughters and her husband; 2.  The Lanai and the effect on the living room (we ruled out MOC because of the lack of Lanai use from the living room; and 3. the Hyatt’s location, walkability to Whalers Village and quick access to the the Hyatt Regency Maui and the MOC.  
All that being said, we are now looking again for an EOYE Westin, MOC (Old towers) or Hyatt for a quick “Hawaii week” fix while waiting for our Odd year 3 week stay.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We are here now on an exchange from Pinon Pointe. We started with a 2 day reservation in a 2 bedroom on the 9th floor with incredible views. We are now in a 1 bedroom 4th floor. ocean side. It is a little blocked by the trees but still incredible.  I think the 2 bedroom view is not as blocked as you are under the foliage. We have one more week and it looks like we will get an island view unless the shark attack scares some folks off and they have cancellations. The beach is perfect right now but we are noticing less folks in there. When we go in we are staying close to shore and near others.


----------



## taffy19

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We are here now on an exchange from Pinon Pointe. We started with a 2 day reservation in a 2 bedroom on the 9th floor with incredible views. We are now in a 1 bedroom 4th floor. ocean side. It is a little blocked by the trees but still incredible.  I think the 2 bedroom view is not as blocked as you are under the foliage. We have one more week and it looks like we will get an island view unless the shark attack scares some folks off and they have cancellations. The beach is perfect right now but we are noticing less folks in there. When we go in we are staying close to shore and near others.


Good for you that you managed to get ocean view in the 1 BR condo.  

Please, post a picture of the palm trees directly in front of you and to the right where you have a clear view of the beach and ocean in this thread or later when you are home.  TIA.

All ninth floor views in the 1, 2 and 3 BR condos have spectacular ocean views!  What unit number are you staying at?

Post later if you feel more secure with that.  Have a great vacation in Maui.   Our turn is far away yet but always looking forward to it all year long.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

taffy19 said:


> Good for you that you managed to get ocean view in the 1 BR condo.
> 
> Please, post a picture of the palm trees directly in front of you and to the right where you have a clear view of the beach and ocean in this thread or later when you are home.  TIA.
> 
> All ninth floor views in the 1, 2 and 3 BR condos have spectacular ocean views!  What unit number are you staying at?
> 
> Post later if you feel more secure with that.  Have a great vacation in Maui.   Our turn is far away yet but always looking forward to it all year long.


We just got a call from the front desk and they are letting us stay in the 1 bedroom ocean frnt 4th floor room for our last week They truly do try to take good  care of you in Hyatt. I will try and review how to download pictures to post the view. If I cant figure it out I'll ask the kids when I get home.


----------



## taffy19

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We just got a call from the front desk and they are letting us stay in the 1 bedroom ocean frnt 4th floor room for our last week They truly do try to take good  care of you in Hyatt. I will try and review how to download pictures to post the view. If I cant figure it out I'll ask the kids when I get home.


Thank you.  Yes, the front desk is really accommodating to do that for you!  Everyone treats us like that and like we are family.  That’s how we feel when we are there.  I wished we were there right now.


----------



## WahooWah

My responses in ALL CAPS



lizap said:


> Yes, we definitely have to agree to disagree.
> 
> 1.  Definitely did not sense a lot of people at the beach directly in back of HKB.  The Hyatt Hotel and Marriott guests tend to stay at their respective beaches. We rented a hut for a day, and only 2 or 3 people were on the beach in front of us the whole day.
> 
> 2. Very upscale and exclusive feel. Guess it depends on what you're comparing it to.  In terms of feel, reminded us of Beaver Creek.
> 
> 3. Boardwalk directly in back of HKB was never crowded.  We have stayed at WKORV and Nanea.  There are approx. 1500 units between the 3 Westins; the boardwalk there is definitley more crowded, and it's not even close.  THIS IS JUST NOT TRUE.  THE BOARDWALK AT KA'ANAPALI NORTH IS A LOT LESS CROWDED THAN THE KA'ANAPALI BEACHWALK
> 
> 4. Disagree. Hyatt Regency guests tend to stay near that resort.
> 
> 5. True, that the 2 BR units at HKB overlook the pool, but we never had a problem with noise, and the view cannot be beat.  AGAIN, TOTALLY DISAGREE.  HYATT IS POSITIONED TOWARDS MALA PIER.  THE VIEW OF MOLOKAI IS COMPLETELY CUT OFF.  THIS EXCLUDES FULL VIEWS OF SUNSETS ALMOST ANY TIME OF YEAR.  HOW CAN YOU BEAT THE FULL SUNSET VIEWS WITH LANAI AND MOLOKAI AT THE WESTIN AND MARRIOTT?
> 
> 6. Retractable doors are great.
> 
> 7. The lanai, along with furnishings, is probably one of the nicest (at TSs) in Maui.
> 
> 8. Agree
> 
> 9. Agree
> 
> 10.  While you may not spend a lot of time in the lobby, you spend a good amount of time walking through it.  They really missed it with the lobby at Nanea.  It is hideous.
> 
> 11.  No comparison.  This part of the Kaanapali beach area is nicer handsdown.  AGAIN TOTAL DISAGREEMENT.  IT IS ALL LAVA ROCK IN FRONT OF THE HYATT.
> 
> 12.  The beach area is very nice, relatively wide, and fewer people, relative to the Westins. Perhaps, you ventured into the Hyatt Regency and Marriott beach areas.  SEE RESPONSE TO 11 AND PREVIOUS POSTER'S POINT ABOUT THE BEACH IN FRONT OF NAPILI TOWER
> 
> ALSO, NO LOCK-OFFS AT HYATT.  THIS IS HUGE!


----------



## Remy

We just checked in today for a week in a 2BR after a couple days at the Westin Nanea in a 1BR. HRC put us on the 10th floor with 2 kings, as we requested. I'm not sure what I can add to what's already been said. The property is very nice. I did run into the grill-by-reservation right off the bat. Ended up in the kitchen instead. 

We're going to end the trip after a week here with a couple nights at the Andaz.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

To add to comparing Westin Kaanapali to Hyatt , smaller details: There is music every evening in Westin as opposed to 2 nights at Hyatt, coffee cups are tiny at Westin maybe it is just the studio? The coffee maker not as nice also. Better views for exchangers at Hyatt. Discount cards at Westin are nice.It is much easier to get in at Westin. Conclusion so far .glad we have access to both.I will add to this as we spend more time here


----------



## capjak

Tucsonadventurer said:


> To add to comparing Westin Kaanapali to Hyatt , smaller details: There is music every evening in Westin as opposed to 2 nights at Hyatt, coffee cups are tiny at Westin maybe it is just the studio? The coffee maker not as nice also. Better views for exchangers at Hyatt. Discount cards at Westin are nice.It is much easier to get in at Westin. Conclusion so far .glad we have access to both.I will add to this as we spend more time here



I own at Westin and stayed a week last year at Hyatt.   They are both very nice but since I can nit pick, I would just say "why don't the chairs have cushions like at the WKORV-North", I heard this several times from my group. lol....


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

capjak said:


> I own at Westin and stayed a week last year at Hyatt.   They are both very nice but since I can nit pick, I would just say "why don't the chairs have cushions like at the WKORV-North", I heard this several times from my group. lol....


ha ha , nice we get the opportunity to compare. You are right about the cushions! While in many ways I prefer Hyatt .The view, being a dessert gal who needs her ocean fix ,is most important. Westin however is very fun. I think we stay out of the room more since our view is less than desirable .They do have a better happy hr. 11 to 12 at Hyatt is usually not when I feel like a drink but early evening while listening to music at north is optimal. Westin also has drink of the day and more grills. They are usually open.We also got 2 welcome gifts for celebrations at Westin, maybe because we were disappointed in our room.Hyatt hotels do that but not the resorts. I am extremely grateful I own at both due to TUG!


----------

